# Hide the scrolling sports score ticker feature



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

No avid sports watcher wants to see scores of sporting events if he or she is recording multiple simultaneous sporting events or watching a later event first.

So please Tivo introduce a feature to cover the scrolling score ticker at the bottom of the screen. 

I must confess I have been known to attach a piece of paper across the bottom of my tv to block out the scores. 

It seems like Tivo could easily introduce this feature. Their trick play bar sure covers up a good chunk of the bottom of the screen when it is displayed.

Let me press a button or select a menu option to make this happen when I must block the scores.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm still waiting for them to implement my suggestion from 2009:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=432891


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

reneg said:


> I'm still waiting for them to implement my suggestion from 2009:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=432891


nice idea.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a better solution. I just don't watch any sports. They are an incredible waste of our time and economy.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

MScottC said:


> I have a better solution. I just don't watch any sports. They are an incredible waste of our time and economy.


Right...

My Tivo is filled with meaningful, worthwhile, _television_.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Right....
> 
> My Tivo is filled with meaningful, worthwhile, _television_.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Could they even do this without breaking some kind of copyright or something like that?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Tico said:


> Could they even do this without breaking some kind of copyright or something like that?


I don't see why not. They aren't changing the content any. Just the irritating scores scrolling ad nauseum across the bottom of the screen. And this is the company that popularized skipping commercials. This would be nothing for them. I would probably use the "Bar Block even with life viewing. I often end up reading the same thing over and over.

Really Tivo should let you substitute your own scroll bar. You could really memorize some facts for school, for example, if they scrolled by 100x per hour of tv viewing. 

Or what if you could read your texts on the scroll bar? Or the newest posts from TivoCommunity?


----------

